# Pops brined / deepfried / bone in  chicken thighs .



## chopsaw (Sep 11, 2017)

I put the thighs in Pop's brine minus the brown sugar but added 1/2 cup of salt free cajun seasoning . 

In the brine 6 days . 

SV 154.5 for 3 hours . 

Pulled out of sv dried off . I used Louisianna chicken fry coating . Its a wet paste then dry mix  to cover the paste . 

Into deep fryer until I liked the color . 

These are so good . That cured chicken has me hooked . I only sv /  fried 2 as a test . The rest went on the weber . Should have fried them all . 

Best chicken I ever made in 6 days , 3 hours and 15 minutes . 













20170910_140921.jpg



__ chopsaw
__ Sep 11, 2017






Fresh out of the bath 













20170910_154132.jpg



__ chopsaw
__ Sep 11, 2017






Fresh out of the fryer ( forgot to get the dredge pic )













20170910_155914.jpg



__ chopsaw
__ Sep 11, 2017






Kind of blurry , but was all I could do to stop eating long enough to take a picture . 













20170910_191737.jpg



__ chopsaw
__ Sep 11, 2017






My son called it " What that chicken ever do to you  ? " chicken . 

Involved but worth it for me .   

Chop


----------



## daveomak (Sep 12, 2017)

Nice do on the yard-bird....  I'd eat it.....   
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  ....


----------



## gnatboy911 (Sep 12, 2017)

I've got some chicken legs in the freezer ready for sous vide.  I didn't brine them though, was going to do 155 for 3 hrs, then bread and deep fry.  Your's looks delicious!


----------



## chopsaw (Sep 12, 2017)

gnatboy911 said:


> I've got some chicken legs in the freezer ready for sous vide.  I didn't brine them though, was going to do 155 for 3 hrs, then bread and deep fry.  Your's looks delicious!


I did it last week no brine . Very good also .


----------



## link (Sep 12, 2017)

That sounds awesome and I will add this to my list of things to try.


----------



## chopsaw (Sep 12, 2017)

DaveOmak said:


> Nice do on the yard-bird....  I'd eat it.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dave , thanks for the comment .


----------



## Brokenhandle (Aug 5, 2021)

I love old posts! That chicken looks great! I've heard of having to wait for chicken but... Lol! I can be there in 6 days!

Ryan


----------



## chopsaw (Aug 5, 2021)

Brokenhandle said:


> I can be there in 6 days!


LOL .


----------

